# Camping 5/21/11 - Judgment day?



## Javilo

A Christian friend of mine believes Harold Camping that judgment day will take place
on May 21, 2011. Because he believes Camping's teaching that the book sealed in 
Daniel 12:9 is the seventh seal in Rev. 8:1 so that now man CAN KNOW the day and the
hour! So this is how he justifies Camping's numerology. I don't know how to refute this
except to tell him to pick up the bible and come up with Camping's system from scratch.
I don't think it is possible. 
What else to do?


----------



## Herald

Joe,

Camping did this before with his book "1994." He predicted the rapture would occur in September of that year. Well, we're all still here, right? Camping has a gnostic view of scripture. He believes that the bible is the authoritative word of God, but that there are deeper "hidden" meanings that need to be mined by Christians. You can point your friend to Camping's failed prediction in the book 1994. Matthew 25:13 says that no man knows the day or the hour of the Lord's return. If your friend isn't willing to listen to scripture there isn't a whole lot you can do but pray for him.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

James White wrote a book about Camping: Dangerous Airwaves: Harold Camping Refuted and Christ's Church Defended: James White: 9781879737495: Christianbook.com

Also, some critical links on Camping (scroll down a bit): Heretics and Heresies - Sovereign Truth Ministries


----------



## Andres

you could just wait it out and in another year and few days your friend will know the truth.


----------



## Scott1

Javilo,

Take the time to do a study of Scripture that relates to man not having been given the time of the Lord's return, but God only. Also those that describe the warnings and punishments for those who prophesy falsely.

Study these Scriptures, pray for, and engage your friend with them, trusting God with the results.

Remember, your responsibility is to be faithful for what God has placed in your path. Study this out Scripturaly and be prepared to give him a biblical answer.


----------



## lynnie

My Mom listens to him with a morbid fascination of how crazy it is, and she tells me about the callers at the end and what they say and how he responds. Let me tell you, if my (very smart) Mom is correct, the callers at the end refute him better than any of us probably ever could, not that it does one bit of good for HC. If your friend is listening to the entire show including debating callers at the end, he is already hearing the truth loud and clear, and his problem is not intellectual. He is probably proud or deceived for some reason. I would go for heart issues ( how does it feel to listen and know that you are one of the very few who have this special knowledge? sort of thing). Pray fervently.

I keep telling my Mom not to listen......I don't know what it is about HC that gets people hooked either for or against....


----------



## toddpedlar

Javilo said:


> A Christian friend of mine believes Harold Camping that judgment day will take place
> on May 21, 2011. Because he believes Camping's teaching that the book sealed in
> Daniel 12:9 is the seventh seal in Rev. 8:1 so that now man CAN KNOW the day and the
> hour! So this is how he justifies Camping's numerology. I don't know how to refute this
> except to tell him to pick up the bible and come up with Camping's system from scratch.
> I don't think it is possible.
> What else to do?


 
Once a false prophet always a false prophet?


----------



## Iconoclast

It is good that you have a concern for your friend. There are several sermons on sermonaudio that deal with Harolds departure from the truth of scripture.
Iron Sharpens Iron: James White Reviews His Debate with Harold Camping
if you go to the iron sharpens iron site you can hear how lame harold was with DR.White.


----------



## Mushroom

Camping is just trying to one-up the 2012 folks by a year. He likes being first place in the wacko limelight.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

i thought you wanted to go camping on judgment day. which might not be a bad idea. invite him to go camping on 5/21/2011. or just tell him to write a generous post dated check for 5/22/2011


----------



## buggy

The first question I'll ask any "doom-and-gloom" prophet is if you really believe in a fixed date, why are you sitting here and making $ from people listening to you? Why not sell everything you have like the early Church and set up a soap-box and preach your apocalyptic message? Does your actions match your words?


----------



## Damon Rambo

You know what is sad? There are so many of these guys that are predicting Christ's coming down to the month and day, that eventually one of them is going to get it right, purely by accident! (Just for fun, type in a month, and a future year, with "Christ's return" in quotation marks, into Google...I did it with a couple, and got hits...funny stuff.)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Anyone ever looked at the Time Has an End chart from Camping's book?

Go here:

http://www.timehasanend.org/

Now select "Time Has an End" banner at the top of the page.

Scroll to the bottom and select the "Important Time Interval Relationships (Fold Out Chart" link.

Ta-da! The earth is around 13,000 years old in 2011!

Camping has surpassed Ussher? 

I have studied his calculations and they are not bad, _if and only if_ one buys into his rationale that when the Scriptures specifically name a descendent via the Hebrew _qara shem_ a chronological date can be established. See his _Chapter Three_ in the book linked above.

For the record, I don't buy the rationale used, but it is an interesting take on chronology development tactics.

AMR


----------



## Damon Rambo

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Ta-da! The earth is around 13,000 years old in 2011!



That's about right, actually. Even a broken clock is right twice a day...


----------



## Parsifal23

Here we go again Camping predicted the world would end in 1994 if he was not right then I don't know how he could be considered right this time just look at William Miller for a historical perspective of this type of thing.


----------

